# lost wireless a few days ago [closed, bigger issue]

## DaggyStyle

my laptop has a 4312 broadcom chip that uses the broadcom-sta.

a few days ago, it has stopped working.

neither broadcom-sta and ndiswrapper works, I don't get any error message and dmesg doesn't show any strange output.

tried both with tuxonice and gentoo sources 2.6.33 which it worked with them before but no go.

ifconfig doesn't show the adapter.

the strange issue is that under windows, the cards is ided and working without any problem.

I'm suspecting a update may have caused it.

here is .config and genlop output.

the card was working at January and February.

any hints?

----------

## audiodef

What was the last thing you did before it stopped working?

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *audiodef wrote:*   

> What was the last thing you did before it stopped working?

 

switching to windows and leaving it two days on...

----------

